# 

## lincol

!

       "         2019 ". 
 1 8.3   ,       . 
    ,          1 .
  ,   ,      1,    ?

----------

> !
> 
>        "         2019 ". 
>  1 8.3   ,       . 
>     ,          1 .
>   ,   ,      1,    ?


 .

----------


## pl1

-    1 -     -     -...        - VLOOK UP    Excel

----------


## lincol

,     .     .         .

----------

